# Angeles City Craft Beer Festival



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I discovered a locally made craft beer in Angeles City last week and since then have discovered there will be a beer festival here at the end of the year.

I'm not connected to the festival but not sure what the rules are in the forum on promoting events so won't give too many details here.

However I'll be at the festival at least one of the days, trying some of the beers from the 15 Filipino breweries that will be there.

Does anyone else have experience of either Filipino craft beers or of homebrewing?
After having tasted a craft beer here I have gone off the usual Red Horse and San Mig Light's I have been enjoying!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> I discovered a locally made craft beer in Angeles City last week and since then have discovered there will be a beer festival here at the end of the year.
> 
> I'm not connected to the festival but not sure what the rules are in the forum on promoting events so won't give too many details here.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of member in Subic that are into home brew. Hopefully they will see your post and have some input.

I think it is okay to post the event a long as it is a non-profit event. Just post it in the Mabuhay Club Corner. There are sure to be others that might like to attend.


Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As far as the homebrewing - Back when I was a drinking man, a friend and I made Homebrew Wine in the 5 gallon glass jars that used to be used for office water coolers. I'm sure there has to be somewhat different procedures and I don't remember much about it now as that timeframe was about 40 years ago.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes craft and homebrewing has really started to pickup over the last couple of years. In Subic there is Baguio Craft Brewery at the Harbor Point Mall. I only cared for their porter.

I started homebrewing in 2014 and definitely enjoy my brews over the SanMigs. I only touch the SMs when out for dinner. 

There are a few Homebrew suppliers in Manila. However, you could just import your own ingredients from the US and have it shipped via Balikbayan box.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

*tuba*

For the last 12 years I've almost never drank alcohol, not because I have a problem, but because it interfered with my medication, which I've now stopped taking, but also because I couldn't afford it. My last drink was last Christmas, a couple of Guinness, my favourite of all. Is it available in the PI? 

If I do return to drinking, it will only be occasionally small amounts. If I'm pressured to drink, I will use medication or fake a heart condition as an excuse to avoid that.

When I lived there in the 70s, I also did not drink very often. But in the provinces I was introduced to tuba, palm wine. I loved it. One of my favourite memories was taking a long walk on a beach, and coming across a small village. They invited me out on an outrigger to pull up a trap offshore. When we returned, the women prepared kinilaw or kilawin, (Filipino Ceviche) on the spot and we ate that with a gallon or two of tuba. Amazing! It didn't look like that in the photo on this page, but the description of the Philippine version is probably what I drank. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_wine I look forward to trying that again if available where I'm going.


----------

